# Another New User Question - Recommended Vendor?



## holee (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,

I just found out about this board, and I'm glad I did. I'm looking to get an FTA system so I can watch Korean channels. I get the general gist of it, but I'd like to get a recommendation on a vendor.

Sadoun seems to have the nicest website, with the most information. Are they any good? I'm looking for someone who is willing to hold my hand and walk me through the process of picking out what I need.

At the same time, I'm not the most proficient and setting this stuff up, so I'd need to hire an installer. I'm not sure what direction I'd need to be viewing, etc. What kind of price would I be looking at for this? I live in the San Francisco bay area, so if anyone has recommendations I'd appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I used Sadoun, I liked them alot. When i got started in FTA I did not know what to get for what i wanted. I called them up told them that I was knew at all thise and they help me pick out the right equipment which suprisingly ws not the most expense stuff like some places will do.


----------

